# Do you know what these are?



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

They are knitting related.


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> They are knitting related.


Sock trees???


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

ompuff said:


> Sock trees???


Good guess but No :roll:


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

You got me,they look old whatever they are


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lolly12 said:


> You got me,they look old whatever they are


You are quite right - well nearly :roll:


----------



## SchillerL (May 21, 2013)

weaving tools


----------



## libra59_1 (May 15, 2012)

Are they for winding yarn to make a center-pull ball of yarn? Just a guess!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

libra59_1 said:


> Are they for winding yarn to make a center-pull ball of yarn? Just a guess!


I'm afraid that's wrong.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SchillerL said:


> weaving tools


Nope.


----------



## monic1953 (Apr 4, 2011)

If you turn a collar in two to give it shape? I have no idea. Looking forward to see what it is


----------



## amundson (Feb 1, 2013)

shoe strechers


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Poking someone who talks while I'm counting stitches? Haha

Anita


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I would say it is something to do with the spinning wheel or batting.


----------



## CDem (May 20, 2012)

Can't imagine what they are. Do you use them ?


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Are they used to insert into different types of socks that need darning???


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

monic1953 said:


> If you turn a collar in two to give it shape? I have no idea. Looking forward to see what it is


Not that either.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

No idea. I would have said they were something to do with socks too...but sa that is wrong...

Hve they gone that shape from constant use? Or are they meant to be that way?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> No idea. I would have said they were something to do with socks too...but sa that is wrong...
> 
> Hve they gone that shape from constant use? Or are they meant to be that way?


They are meant to be that shape. They are quite old though.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> They are meant to be that shape. They are quite old though.


Are they a part for a spinning wheel?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lolly12 said:


> Are they a part for a spinning wheel?


Sorry no.


----------



## frogzone (Nov 5, 2012)

They have handles so, I guess you have to hold them, was tthe shaped part made like that or has it been worn into shape by use?

Maybe some kind of hank holder or winder...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Are they connected with knitting inparticular or to do with the process of wool production?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Forms for blocking shoes/slippers?


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Okay PurpleFi, what are they?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

frogzone said:


> They have handles so, I guess you have to hold them, was tthe shaped part made like that or has it been worn into shape by use?
> 
> Maybe some kind of hank holder or winder...


No and they don't have handles as such.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Okay PurpleFi, what are they?


No, not telling yet, keep guessing :roll:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

They are tools used in closing the knitted things like doing Kitchener stitch, darning heels, etc. Also useful when seaming side seems, underarm seams for sweaters/cardigans. They are meant to be inserted behind the knitting so that the knitting stitches are clearly seen where to insert the darning/tapstry needles through the stitches.. We also know them as knitting eggs. My grandfather made many to accommodate those knitters who wanted them. He was a craftsman who worked with wood. Zoe


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Dang...I guessed a sock darning aid on the bottom of page 1...that's not right either?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Here's a photo taken from a different angle.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Dang...I guessed a sock darning aid on the bottom of page 1...that's not right either?


Nope. Keep guessing.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Going out on a limb here...might they be a type of drop spindle, used to hand-spin yarn that can then be put on a peg on the spinning wheel to ply with another strand??


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Going out on a limb here...might they be a type of drop spindle, used to hand-spin yarn that can then be put on a peg on the spinning wheel to ply with another strand??


Very good try - but NO!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

I give up


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

a nosapenne or however you spell it. for winding yarn into balls.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> They are tools used in closing the knitted things like doing Kitchener stitch, darning heels, etc. Also useful when seaming side seems, underarm seams for sweaters/cardigans. They are meant to be inserted behind the knitting so that the knitting stitches are clearly seen where to insert the darning/tapstry needles through the stitches.. We also know them as knitting eggs. My grandfather made many to accommodate those knitters who wanted them. He was a craftsman who worked with wood. Zoe


Sorry, but that's not what they are.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

I give up...


----------



## frogzone (Nov 5, 2012)

Looking at the new picture the part just below the " handle" is slanted at an angle, and the base of the handle looks to be drilled.....

Does the 'blade' pArt slot into something ?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

buttons said:


> I give up...


Not yet, surely.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

frogzone said:


> Looking at the new picture the part just below the " handle" is slanted at an angle, and the base of the handle looks to be drilled.....
> 
> Does the 'blade' pArt slot into something ?


The blade part does not slot into anything.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

No one else is posting...time for the answer


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

gottastch said:


> No one else is posting...time for the answer


Sorry to keep you in suspense. The holes in the end are an important part of it. Does that help?


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

is it for weaving and the holes are where you put the yarn?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

buttons said:


> is it for weaving and the holes are where you put the yarn?


No, it is knitting related.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

buttons said:


> is it for weaving and the holes are where you put the yarn?


No, it is knitting related.

Oops - double post - sorry


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Knitting sticks? Or sheaths? For supporting the needle in your waist band with thread through the central hole.......


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

TNS said:


> Knitting sticks? Or sheaths? For supporting the needle in your waist band with thread through the central hole.......


That's nearly right.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Argh...the suspense


----------



## xmum (May 21, 2013)

They are definitely squoogels, used in squaggleing. My 
grand mother had several. How well I recall the many happy hours I spent at her knee as she squaggled the hours away on long winter evenings.
The terminology may be different in your neck of the woods, but I am sure I am right.
As soon as you announce the answer, I will state that that is exactly what I meant and I will P.M. my address so that you may send me my fabulous prize.
Thanks in advance.
June.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I have never seen anything like these before......what are they Purple


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

xmum said:


> They are definitely squoogels, used in squaggleing. My
> grand mother had several. How well I recall the many happy hours I spent at her knee as she squaggled the hours away on long winter evenings.
> The terminology may be different in your neck of the woods, but I am sure I am right.
> As soon as you announce the answer, I will state that that is exactly what I meant and I will P.M. my address so that you may send me my fabulous prize.
> ...


Really :roll:


----------



## Charliedoodle (Nov 8, 2012)

Are the curved parts for holding under your arm with the needle inserted in the hole.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Argh...the suspense


TNS is very close.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Charliedoodle said:


> Are the curved parts for holding under your arm with the needle inserted in the hole.


************YOU ARE CORRECT******************

**************WELL DONE********************

I bought them in a local charity shop today for £2 each. Two I think are made of oak and are quite crude and the other one is possibly beech or a fruit wood. The needle goes into the hole in the end, the flat bit goes under the arm and there is a grove to take the yarn.

Thanks for having a guess everyone.


----------



## Patii (Dec 18, 2012)

Are you going to try them out?? Would be interesting to know if they help or hinder your knitting!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Patii said:


> Are you going to try them out?? Would be interesting to know if they help or hinder your knitting!!


Nowadays I knit with circulars or dpns. I think the ladies who used these must have used quite long needles. I will try and find out where these are from. I have read that they were more common in Wales.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

This web site has a little bit about them, although no photo like the ones I have.

http://www.earlytech.com/shop/view_item/2143327222


----------



## Charliedoodle (Nov 8, 2012)

I think they would be helpful for people who knit with the right hand needle under their arm.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Charliedoodle said:


> I think they would be helpful for people who knit with the right hand needle under their arm.


Yes it would. If you have a look at the web site I found that's what they say here. I will have to try it out and see if I can make it work.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

My guess would be medieval torture devices.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> My guess would be medieval torture devices.


That's what my grandson suggested too!


----------



## Patii (Dec 18, 2012)

Looks like you could have a bargain @ £2 each!! I'm betting they could be worth a lot more just for the rarity!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Patii said:


> Looks like you could have a bargain @ £2 each!! I'm betting they could be worth a lot more just for the rarity!!


Having an Antiques RoadShow evening at our WI soon, so might take them along.


----------



## Patii (Dec 18, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Having an Antiques RoadShow evening at our WI soon, so might take them along.


Definitely!! Might be worth asking one of the museums....you never know what kind of treasure you might just have found!!


----------



## Charliedoodle (Nov 8, 2012)

I bought old wooden weaving shuttles from a charity shop recently. They have a slot which I have put t lights in. They are a piece of history which I can use again.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Wow, thanks for the fun, PurpleFi  Put some yarn on these and lets see a photo of you putting them into action


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Great Idea, gottastch :thumbup:


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> ************YOU ARE CORRECT******************
> 
> **************WELL DONE********************
> 
> ...


Thanks for the bit of fun and the education :thumbup:


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. I enjoy learning new things about old things. 

Hummmmmmmmmmmm, "Ooooooooooh Honey, remember those beautiful elk horn lucets you made for me? I think I have a new project for you. And could you carve our initials in it?"


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Now we need a video on U-tube.

We have a English woman in our knitting group that knits with her knitting needles under her arm. She said she was forced to do this when she was in school. She never learned to knit any other way. She can use circulars and DPN but when she use the straight needles it goes under her arm. I wonder how many other knitters knit that way?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Now we need a video on U-tube.
> 
> We have a English woman in our knitting group that knits with her knitting needles under her arm. She said she was forced to do this when she was in school. She never learned to knit any other way. She can use circulars and DPN but when she use the straight needles it goes under her arm. I wonder how many other knitters knit that way?


I know a few.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Wow, thanks for the fun, PurpleFi  Put some yarn on these and lets see a photo of you putting them into action


Will do when I've worked it out. :thumbup:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Will do when I've worked it out. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

gottastch said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I'M off to bed as I am going to meet London Girl in London tomorrow.. Night night everyone.


----------



## CDem (May 20, 2012)

Are they some sort of weaving tool?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

CDem said:


> Are they some sort of weaving tool?


The answers on the previous page.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Knitting sheaths were used by fisher women so they could knit and walk at the same time. The wooden end was inserted in a belt around their waist. I come from a fishing family and I knit with long needles and have the right needle tucked under my arm, so does my mother and her sisters and their mother. I don't like short needles or DPNS or circular needles.


----------



## Patii (Dec 18, 2012)

Did the charity shop know any of the history of these particular sheaths???


----------



## deeknittingclick (Aug 3, 2011)

I dont know bu they look heavy are they


----------



## deeknittingclick (Aug 3, 2011)

gosh they look uncomfortable to have under your arm


----------



## Patii (Dec 18, 2012)

Well done by the way for spotting them!! I would have just walked passed. Did you know what they were straightaway??


----------



## gillian lorraine (Aug 18, 2011)

are they "goose wings" if so the needle fit into the tubes and the wings are held in the arm pits -- they are another take on the knitting belt---IF I am correct in my guess LOL


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

aknitter said:


> Poking someone who talks while I'm counting stitches? Haha
> 
> Anita


I LOVE that idea!!


----------



## triandesigns (Aug 5, 2012)

That would have been my guess too but have no idea really but very curious now


----------



## Dixon (May 4, 2012)

They are knitting sheaths. They are tucked into the waistband and the end of the needle goes into the tubular bit.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> My guess would be medieval torture devices.


If that's the case I don't want to know where they go!


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

aknitter said:


> Poking someone who talks while I'm counting stitches? Haha
> 
> Anita


I love this guess You gave me a good laugh


----------



## LUVCRAFTS (Feb 6, 2013)

That's funny, Anita. Precisely my thoughts.
Ann


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

Here's an interesting link on the subject:

http://www.oldandinteresting.com/knitting-sheaths.aspx


----------



## mjo (Jul 21, 2012)

What do you call the thing that knitters used to use to anchor one side of the pin as they worked? My brain isn't working this morning and I can't come up with the words


----------



## rondia (Nov 17, 2012)

Good one


----------



## Patii (Dec 18, 2012)

didough said:


> Here's an interesting link on the subject:
> 
> http://www.oldandinteresting.com/knitting-sheaths.aspx


Thank you - very interesting! Will be Googling for more info. I shall be searching the charity shops now - would really like to find one of these.


----------



## betsyknit (Apr 4, 2013)

xmum said:


> They are definitely squoogels, used in squaggleing. My
> grand mother had several. How well I recall the many happy hours I spent at her knee as she squaggled the hours away on long winter evenings.
> The terminology may be different in your neck of the woods, but I am sure I am right.
> As soon as you announce the answer, I will state that that is exactly what I meant and I will P.M. my address so that you may send me my fabulous prize.
> ...


Tell us when you create a KAL for squaggleing!! I want to join. Sounds fun.


----------



## frogzone (Nov 5, 2012)

didough said:


> Here's an interesting link on the subject:
> 
> http://www.oldandinteresting.com/knitting-sheaths.aspx


Thanks for the link, I have just added the centre to my must visit list looks really interesting and there is a walking trail to keep DH occupied!


----------



## ebonyeyes (Mar 23, 2011)

The knitting ladies of Dent in Yorkshire always used them. How fantastic to find some for sale. They would have pride of place in my collection of knitting and sewing rareities.

The Dent Knitters were famous for their knitting and walked around all day knitting. Using the sheaths to hold the left hand needle in place. a google search dentdale knitters has a little video of an elderly lady still using one


----------



## Patii (Dec 18, 2012)

ebonyeyes said:


> The knitting ladies of Dent in Yorkshire always used them. How fantastic to find some for sale. They would have pride of place in my collection of knitting and sewing rareities.
> 
> The Dent Knitters were famous for their knitting and walked around all day knitting. Using the sheaths to hold the left hand needle in place. a google search dentdale knitters has a little video of an elderly lady still using one


Thank you. Just Googled the Terrible Knitters of Dent...fascinating! Actually, I wouldn't mind trying to knit with a sheath - apparently not only faster and allows multi-tasking, but also makes the tension tighter and more even. A lost art, but perhaps one we might all now revisit????


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

aknitter said:


> Poking someone who talks while I'm counting stitches? Haha
> 
> Anita


Love it, Anita! Joan 8060


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

???


----------



## Ladycamper (Apr 29, 2013)

Is it to guide the wool on a spinning wheel as its being spun into long yarn? :roll: :roll:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

xmum said:


> They are definitely squoogels, used in squaggleing. My
> grand mother had several. How well I recall the many happy hours I spent at her knee as she squaggled the hours away on long winter evenings.
> The terminology may be different in your neck of the woods, but I am sure I am right.
> As soon as you announce the answer, I will state that that is exactly what I meant and I will P.M. my address so that you may send me my fabulous prize.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## mamahen (May 26, 2011)

aknitter said:


> Poking someone who talks while I'm counting stitches? Haha
> 
> Anita


Thanks for my first laugh of the day!!!!! I make mistakes counting stitches without interruptions, so I'd have to poke myself. Ha.

Don't have a clue what the items are.


----------



## mjo (Jul 21, 2012)

this is so neat - I would treasure a find like this. 
the responses made me giggle but it also made me thing of something else. I was trying to think of the name I actually was saying sheath in my head but couldn't spell it --and by the time I finished writing my reply the forum had zipped from page 1 to 7. the past week I have noticed some people getting rude and also thinking why can't some people read through the pages before asking the same guestions that were already answered. now I know the answer the internet goes so fast that the forum has already moved a few pages or posts by the time something is typed.


----------



## Jacqueline M Gray (May 26, 2013)

I give up


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

PurpleFi.......thank you for interesting,fun information......it has made my day and I have learned something new!!!
julie


----------



## ebonyeyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Just found them available to buy (modern ones) on etsy. So if anyone does want to try them, put knitting sheath in a google search, they are being sold for as little as £20.00.


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Eeks! They look scary!


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

The mind boggles. I haven't a clue.


----------



## Sylviatjetton (Sep 12, 2011)

Gottastch - that would be a darning egg - I have one probably over 100 yrs. old. It's great for darning socks & other things.


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

Is that correct? I truly hope so and I'm getting a headache trying to use what's left of my brain to figure it out !! The only thing I have for darning socks is an ancient, wooden mushroom.


----------



## drea1947 (Jul 11, 2011)

Actually I think it is what my doctor used to replace my left knee. Ouch!


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

didough said:


> Here's an interesting link on the subject:
> 
> http://www.oldandinteresting.com/knitting-sheaths.aspx


Wow! That is interesting. Never would have guessed that was their use.


----------



## a_pinto34 (Jan 17, 2013)

Is that to heckle de yard?


----------



## sand dollar (Oct 21, 2011)

Would they be used for turning over wool that is being dyed????


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

w


PurpleFi said:


> Nope. Keep guessing.


what is the point in "keep guessing"


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Would they be some sort of spoons to use when spinning wool?


----------



## Dolori (Sep 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> They are knitting related.


THEY LOOK LIKE SHOE STRETCHERS or better known as shoe horns.


----------



## Friederike (Aug 26, 2011)

I looked it up so, I guess it's not fair for me to say what it is. But even knowing what they are, it still doesn't make sense to me. :?


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Thanks so much for this info. I had a huge laugh when I read the part about churning the butter or milking the cow while knitting! These women and men were obviously a LOT more talented than I am!!!!!!!

"Until the early 19th century the dalesmen would knit, as well as the daleswomen and children. By holding one needle or 'prick' in a wooden knitting stick protruding from a belt, and the other in the right hand, the left hand was free to do another job, such as churning the butter or wrapping the cheeses. So knitting provided a welcome second income. But when 'off-comers' began visiting the dale for the novelty of seeing farmers knitting with one hand and milking a cow with the other, the men became self-conscious - and left knitting to their women-folk."

Thanks for the fun guessing game, PurpleFi. You're good at a tease, I can tell. Once you master this technique, you should make a video using a knitting sheath held under your arm. I've only seen it done with the thing inserted into a belt at the waist. However, the old woman was using both her hands as well, so I didn't really see the point of that tool the way she was using it.

Below are some pictures that came up when I Googled "Knitting Sheath". Please disregard the pictures of women wearing sheath dresses, etc! I think it's interesting to note the types of needles that were inserted into the end holes of the sheaths. Most of the time they were thin and very flexible as opposed to the type of rigid straight knitting needles that modern knitters are accustomed to seeing. Also, a lot of these had ornate carvings and were often used as a betrothal token. Some were held under the arm, and many people tucked them into their belts. I think the curved ones were usually held under the arm. Here's some more info, if you're interested:

http://grizzlymountainarts.blogspot.com/2007/10/hand-carved-and-scrimshawed-knitting.html

You can sometimes find these antiques for sale on eBay. Here are a few for sale as of the date of this posting:

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odkw=knitting+sheath&_osacat=0&_from=R40&_armrs=1&_trksid=p2045573.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.Xwooden+knitting+sheath&_nkw=wooden+knitting+sheath&_sacat=0



Patii said:


> Thank you. Just Googled the Terrible Knitters of Dent...fascinating! Actually, I wouldn't mind trying to knit with a sheath - apparently not only faster and allows multi-tasking, but also makes the tension tighter and more even. A lost art, but perhaps one we might all now revisit????


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the lovely photos and information!


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

xmum said:


> They are definitely squoogels, used in squaggleing. My
> grand mother had several. How well I recall the many happy hours I spent at her knee as she squaggled the hours away on long winter evenings.
> The terminology may be different in your neck of the woods, but I am sure I am right.
> As soon as you announce the answer, I will state that that is exactly what I meant and I will P.M. my address so that you may send me my fabulous prize.
> ...


You are too funny! LOL


----------



## crafty lady UK (Aug 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> This web site has a little bit about them, although no photo like the ones I have.
> 
> http://www.earlytech.com/shop/view_item/2143327222


I seem to remember an article in a knitting magazine with photos showing something similar being used in cottage industries probably in the Shetlands so it took the weight off their arms.


----------



## Wendy nicholls (Jan 22, 2013)

No idea but would love to know


----------



## Ann Heistad (Jan 18, 2012)

Strand seperators?


----------



## Schatzie (May 5, 2011)

Well okay are you going to tell us or not??? LOL


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Schatzie said:


> Well okay are you going to tell us or not??? LOL


Check out page 2 or 3 - she gave us the answer. I slept fitfully last night knowing what they were. 

Anita


----------



## Schatzie (May 5, 2011)

Don't know how to do that - find page 2 or 3. Please tell me and thank you.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

they remind me of distaffs


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

OH, I know what they are! Sorry I have not read the post, but they hold one needle for knitting! Had to think the shape. That is not a handle but the needle holder and the other part is for slipping into the waist band.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Schatzie said:


> Don't know how to do that - find page 2 or 3. Please tell me and thank you.


The answer is on page 4.

At the top of whatever page you are reading this on, you will see a "go to page" as well as a "<-" or a "->" it lets you move forward or back through the pages of posts.

If you're still confused, let me know.

Anita


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Have no idea, but anxiously awaiting the answer.


----------



## Maudellen (Jan 29, 2013)

I think they may be holders that you insert into a wool winder, using different stopping points for different sized skeins????


----------



## aknittingnut (Aug 7, 2012)

PurpleFi-
What kind of stupid game is this? Do you not have anything else to do?


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Vintage belt yarn holders for knitting and walking at the same time.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Now we need a video on U-tube.
> 
> We have a English woman in our knitting group that knits with her knitting needles under her arm. She said she was forced to do this when she was in school. She never learned to knit any other way. She can use circulars and DPN but when she use the straight needles it goes under her arm. I wonder how many other knitters knit that way?


I always knit with the needle under my arm, but no one made me.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

I think this would be great for our knitting friends who are having problems with their arms or hands. I have made a think to clamp my knitting needle into on the table so that when my left hand is not being nice I can still knit. Being able to hold it under the arm would be faster but alas I do not have very LONG straight needles to work with. 
Guess I will be on the look out for some of these too..
Thanks for the fun game.


----------



## Wendy nicholls (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks that was interesting


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Shoe inserts


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Only one negative response, so far. Very interesting, love it!


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Are they for doing center pull balls?


----------



## Prayz (Jul 17, 2011)

Hand held ball winder. Although that would be awfully hard. Need two people, one to hold, one to wind........ Suspence is making me bite my nails.


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

spinning wool they may be the feet of the wheel .


----------



## ForgetfulFi (Sep 29, 2012)

What brilliant ideas these old people had. It would extend the length of the needle as its tucked underarm.


----------



## Dashiell (Aug 21, 2011)

you insert needle in one end then put the wood part under your arm and knit onehanded Saw one on antiques roadshow, think it's call a goose wing


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> They are tools used in closing the knitted things like doing Kitchener stitch, darning heels, etc. Also useful when seaming side seems, underarm seams for sweaters/cardigans. They are meant to be inserted behind the knitting so that the knitting stitches are clearly seen where to insert the darning/tapstry needles through the stitches.. We also know them as knitting eggs. My grandfather made many to accommodate those knitters who wanted them. He was a craftsman who worked with wood. Zoe


Boy we are missing much! Wish they had these today!


----------



## Carolee R (Nov 29, 2012)

aknitter said:


> Poking someone who talks while I'm counting stitches? Haha
> 
> Anita


hahahaha, I like this answer...would work for me too hahaha :-D


----------



## Patii (Dec 18, 2012)

yorkie1 said:


> Only one negative response, so far. Very interesting, love it!


Agreed! This has been a fascinating topic and it's a pity that some people feel the need to spoil it! :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Patii said:


> Agreed! This has been a fascinating topic and it's a pity that some people feel the need to spoil it! :thumbup:


Thank you for saying that Patii. I guess some people are just not interested in historical knitting items.

And I am glad that everybody else enjoyed it. I must say I was very surprised to see them in a charity shop. They could probably be used under the arm or in a belt. I will have a go and try both ways.


----------



## Patii (Dec 18, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you for saying that Patii. I guess some people are just not interested in historical knitting items.
> 
> And I am glad that everybody else enjoyed it. I must say I was very surprised to see them in a charity shop. They could probably be used under the arm or in a belt. I will have a go and try both ways.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Hummmmmm, interesting but I have no idea


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

mkjfrj said:


> Hummmmmm, interesting but I have no idea


Go b ack to page 3 or 4 for the answer.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I like to see these vintage items. Thank you for posting and getting us thinking.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

aknittingnut said:


> PurpleFi-
> What kind of stupid game is this? Do you not have anything else to do?


I am sorry you feel like that. With regard to nothing else to do. I teach knitting and sewing, run workshops for KP, design and make bags, swim and look after my grandchildren when ever I can. I also greatly value the number of friends I have made here on KP. So as you can see I have plenty else to do. It is a pity that you feel the need to be so rude.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

martina said:


> I like to see these vintage items. Thank you for posting and getting us thinking.


Thank you Martina. :thumbup:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank You, PurpleFi, for posting the history of the knitting sheath. Also for Kimmyz and didough adding their web sites. I found this posting very informative on the history of knitting.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

dotcarp2000 said:


> w
> 
> what is the point in "keep guessing"


If that is how you feel - none whatsoever.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Thank You, PurpleFi, for posting the history of the shealth. Also for Kimmyz and didough adding their web sites. I found this posting very informative on the history of knitting.


Thanks to you too :thumbup:


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

This has been fun and interesting. My first thought was they were to fend off anyone attacking my yarn stash. One for the left hand, one for the right and a spare just to be sure. I wouldn't have guessed the right answer. Thank you.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

k2p3-knit-on said:


> This has been fun and interesting. My first thought was they were to fend off anyone attacking my yarn stash. One for the left hand, one for the right and a spare just to be sure. I wouldn't have guessed the right answer. Thank you.


Glad you enjoyed it. My grandson thought they were wooden daggers. :thumbup:


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Love learning! Thank you for posting. Can't imagine how to use them, but will definitely follow up with the links posted.
Great find!


----------



## jojoacker62 (Jun 10, 2013)

Do they fit on an antique yarn swift?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Damama said:


> Love learning! Thank you for posting. Can't imagine how to use them, but will definitely follow up with the links posted.
> Great find!


Thanks Damama, I'm now going to try using one.


----------



## jojoacker62 (Jun 10, 2013)

maybe an antique yarn bobbin


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jojoacker62 said:


> maybe an antique yarn bobbin


The answer is on page 3 or 4.


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

I had great fun going through and reading everyones answers; I didn't have a single guess as to what they were myself but now that we know the answer, it makes sense. Thanks for entertaining me this afternoon. Happy Knitting.


----------



## VikingPrincess (Jan 31, 2013)

Do you use them to hold a hank of yarn while rolling it into a ball?


----------



## linda6200 (Oct 11, 2011)

Cable holders?


----------



## hippyknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Very, very interesting. Thanks PurpleFi. Can you imagine: churning butter AND knitting at the same time! Talk about multi-tasking!


----------



## train (Nov 6, 2011)

I think it's to pound your husband into being sensible


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Having an Antiques RoadShow evening at our WI soon, so might take them along.


let us know what you find out I hope they are worth a lot


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

?????


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks PurpleFi for this interesting topic. It kept us all guessing didn't it? I love these little games.


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> ************YOU ARE CORRECT******************
> 
> **************WELL DONE********************
> 
> ...


My Mum always knitted with the longest needles possible and kept one tucked under her arm... I think the left one ... She didn't use any of these gadgets


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

I believe they are/were used to help shoes keep their shape, particularly back when leather often got wet and had to dryout again and again. I have not looked past page 12! Glory- hope you tell us who's right somehwere in there!


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

aknittingnut said:


> PurpleFi-
> What kind of stupid game is this? Do you not have anything else to do?


Hello there aknittingnut. These games are an excellent way of keeping ones brain active. Good exercises for the brain. We have to keep our brain working.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

This site makes me laugh, the answer is on page 3&4 and we still have people guessing what they are. We are already on page 12. This proves how many sites are only skimmed over. If you take the time to read this site over there is some very valuable information.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Oh do- and let us know how it goes! Does WI stand for Women's Institute there (as it does here.)



PurpleFi said:


> Having an Antiques RoadShow evening at our WI soon, so might take them along.


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> I am sorry you feel like that. With regard to nothing else to do. I teach knitting and sewing, run workshops for KP, design and make bags, swim and look after my grandchildren when ever I can. I also greatly value the number of friends I have made here on KP. So as you can see I have plenty else to do. It is a pity that you feel the need to be so rude.


I thought it was a very rude thing to say ... No one is FORCED to read these posts ... I think you are owed an apology


----------



## sutclifd (Feb 26, 2013)

Use them for sizing your socks as you knit?


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

shoe trees?


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

train said:


> I think it's to pound your husband into being sensible


 :thumbup:


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

It's called a knitting sheath and is firmly attached to your body and holds the right hand needle while you use your right hand to manipulate the yarn.


----------



## aussiefletch49 (Jan 3, 2013)

I think they are knitting needle sheathes to be tucked into the belt and leave hands free to manipulate yarn.


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

k2p3-knit-on said:


> This has been fun and interesting. My first thought was they were to fend off anyone attacking my yarn stash. One for the left hand, one for the right and a spare just to be sure. I wouldn't have guessed the right answer. Thank you.


Love this one!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jeanbess said:


> let us know what you find out I hope they are worth a lot


I found one on ebay that was sold for £84 and I have seen a very elaborately carved one for sale at £350. I doubt if mine are worth anything like that but I would like to try and find out which region they come from.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

cainchar said:


> Oh do- and let us know how it goes! Does WI stand for Women's Institute there (as it does here.)


Yes it is the Women's Institute.


----------



## Patii (Dec 18, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> I found one on ebay that was sold for £84 and I have seen a very elaborately carved one for sale at £350. I doubt if mine are worth anything like that but I would like to try and find out which region they come from.


If you do find anything about their history, please share with us. I'm always interested in old artifacts and I know I shall be on the lookout for these on my travels, as well as the lace bobbins that I seem to be drawn to as well!! These were all serious tools for hardworking people....you can feel the history!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Patii said:


> If you do find anything about their history, please share with us. I'm always interested in old artifacts and I know I shall be on the lookout for these on my travels, as well as the lace bobbins that I seem to be drawn to as well!! These were all serious tools for hardworking people....you can feel the history!!


From what I have found out so far they were used in Wales and in the North of England, maybe other parts as well. I shall continue investigating and pass on what I find out. I am also going back to the charity shop where I bought them to see if they have anything else knitting or sewing related.


----------



## Patii (Dec 18, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> From what I have found out so far they were used in Wales and in the North of England, maybe other parts as well. I shall continue investigating and pass on what I find out. I am also going back to the charity shop where I bought them to see if they have anything else knitting or sewing related.


Goodness what a coincidence...I am off to North Wales tomorrow! I shall be looking out for some more of these!! Please let me know if you find anything more about their history - very interested. PM me if you prefer. Many thanks!


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Got finished reading Page 2 - and see there are over 13 pages!

Might be brackets of some sort, maybe for spinning wheel or some such.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Well, glad I finally decided to go back to reading at Page 3 ... LOL

Good on you, TNS!!


----------



## redwing28 (Jun 21, 2012)

I bet we will be seeing them on FLOG IT with Paul Martin soon


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

redwing28 said:


> I bet we will be seeing them on FLOG IT with Paul Martin soon


Not these ones I intend to keep them in my collection of old knitting and sewing related items. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I am now waiting for a phone call back from the V&A Museum to see if they can help me in my search.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I have just found this photo under Yorkshire Dales Knitters

http://www.daelnet.co.uk/features/knitting/clara2.htm


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

aknittingnut said:


> PurpleFi-
> What kind of stupid game is this? Do you not have anything else to do?


Having a bad day? :thumbdown: If you don't want to play, then don't respond. I, myself, was interested in finding out what they were!


----------



## redwing28 (Jun 21, 2012)

PurpleFi, just ignore all the negative comments, they are not worth responding to. No one forced them to keep reading. Have a good day, from Tricia. I loved the final reveal.. good one


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks Jean and Redwing for your support. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I have now had a reply from the V&A and they want me to email photos and they will see if they can identify them.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Redwing: I agree, the whole post was really a lot of fun. I really liked all the guesses. I simply didn't have one. LOL


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Now that Purple has given up her secrets, here is a photo of some similar sheaths: http://handstitch.wordpress.com/2011/01/28/knitting-sheath/
The worlds fastest knitters use a knitting belt and long, steel needles.


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Jean and Redwing for your support. :thumbup:


You're welcome. I enjoyed it myself, but really did not have a guess. They kind of looked like ship's belaying pins, but I knew that was not right. I kind of got an idea of the right answer from something someone else posted.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I am sorry you feel like that. With regard to nothing else to do. I teach knitting and sewing, run workshops for KP, design and make bags, swim and look after my grandchildren when ever I can. I also greatly value the number of friends I have made here on KP. So as you can see I have plenty else to do. It is a pity that you feel the need to be so rude.


Absolutely NO reason to explain how or what you do. Honest. People like that 'aknittingnut' have problems which have nothing to do with anyone else.


----------



## Mary Walker (May 11, 2013)

Nifty. But, where is the hole that you are talking of? (page 4.) I can understand where these would have been necessary for someone who knitted large projects for many hours a day.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

aknittingnut said:


> PurpleFi-
> What kind of stupid game is this? Do you not have anything else to do?


If you did not want to play no one forced you to click on "Do you know what these are?"

Stay out of the playground when you feel the need to try out your bully horns.


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

Marny CA said:


> If you did not want to play no one forced you to click on "Do you know what these are?"
> 
> Stay out of the playground when you feel the need to try out your bully horns.


Ditto


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Mary Walker said:


> Nifty. But, where is the hole that you are talking of? (page 4.) I can understand where these would have been necessary for someone who knitted large projects for many hours a day.


The holes are in the end of the shaft and that is where the needle goes. I gave it a try today and found it all most uncomfortable, then I am addicted to circulars or very short dpns.
Here's the photo again.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks Marny :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Just to let you know that I tried using it last night and found it most awkward and it made my wrists ache. But then again I am so used to my circulars and very short dpns. I will have another go and this time tuck it into my belt.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

aknittingnut said:


> PurpleFi-
> What kind of stupid game is this? Do you not have anything else to do?


So sorry to see you feel like this, but a lot of us have been having fun and learning something about the history of knitting through this post. This site has members interested in a wide range of topics not just limited to current knitting and crochet methods, and many of us find it an interesting way to expand our knowledge of the world by exchanging info with fellow members. Perhaps you also have lots of positive input to add to other threads, when they touch on the things you find interesting, but please try to understand how most of those posting here are finding it interesting. It would be a very dull world if we all had identical interests and views!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

TNS said:


> So sorry to see you feel like this, but a lot of us have been having fun and learning something about the history of knitting through this post. This site has members interested in a wide range of topics not just limited to current knitting and crochet methods, and many of us find it an interesting way to expand our knowledge of the world by exchanging info with fellow members. Perhaps you also have lots of positive input to add to other threads, when they touch on the things you find interesting, but please try to understand how most of those posting here are finding it interesting. It would be a very dull world if we all had identical interests and views!


Let it be, let us not dwell on another ones negativeness.


----------



## mjo (Jul 21, 2012)

I would be interested to see this being used. I often rest the end of a long straight needle on my thigh while I am knitting. I can see this would really help with long straight needles. did people knit one handed though? I just use rest the end of the needle on my thigh for balance or to help with the weight.


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

mjo said:


> I would be interested to see this being used. I often rest the end of a long straight needle on my thigh while I am knitting. I can see this would really help with long straight needles. did people knit one handed though? I just use rest the end of the needle on my thigh for balance or to help with the weight.


I kind of do, too, but tend to support the long needle between my left arm and side just above my thigh. I guess that's why I prefer the 14" needles over the shorter ones; which I cannot comfortably support them as well.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Looks like shoe stretchers or for socks to me.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

aknittingnut PMd me - she didn't like that I suggested she not open posts that weren't to her liking.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

I can't find my short Sz 8 needles - so the 14" ones sure might have been better with that thing under my arm.

However, I tried using the needle under my arm -- doesn't work for me. LOL

But it's always good to know there are options and history showing how others knit.

I'd love to see how that gadget looks under your arm!

If you find other gadgets, please give us another quiz.


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

Thank you for this thread. Love the ones like this who keep us guessing yet learn about the different ways people used to knit. Also brings a lot of humor and laughs with some of the answers.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Kathleenangel said:


> Thank you for this thread. Love the ones like this who keep us guessing yet learn about the different ways people used to knit. Also brings a lot of humor and laughs with some of the answers.


Glad you like it Kathleen. :thumbup:


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

mjo said:


> I would be interested to see this being used. I often rest the end of a long straight needle on my thigh while I am knitting. I can see this would really help with long straight needles. did people knit one handed though? I just use rest the end of the needle on my thigh for balance or to help with the weight.


I'm a thigh knitter. ;-)


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

The arm of my recliner is a way for me to hold a too-long needle.

I think my recliner is my everything chair. LOL

"thigh knitter" - funny visual!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

PaKnitter said:


> I'm a thigh knitter. ;-)


Please explain. It sounds most interesting. :thumbup:


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

I would say...shoe trees...stretchers...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

This thread was so interesting, it is great to learn new things. As well as a few chuckles along the way with some of the guesses.Thanks


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Funny shapes for boomarangs, eh. ;-)

Nice to see Sydney OZ here!! I miss my dear friend who lives in Melbourne.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

sidecargrammie said:


> I would say...shoe trees...stretchers...


Good guess but No. The answer is on page 3 or 4.


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

xmum said:


> They are definitely squoogels, used in squaggleing. My
> grand mother had several. How well I recall the many happy hours I spent at her knee as she squaggled the hours away on long winter evenings.
> The terminology may be different in your neck of the woods, but I am sure I am right.
> As soon as you announce the answer, I will state that that is exactly what I meant and I will P.M. my address so that you may send me my fabulous prize.
> ...


Hahaha!!! Very good!


----------

